# Estação Meteorológica - orizicultura



## marco_cruz (5 Dez 2014 às 23:18)

Pretendo adquirir e instalar uma estação meteorológica para monitorizar o clima numa exploração agrícola, para ajudar a determinar o estado fenológico das plantas - arroz,  neste caso - e determinar condições de vento, temperatura e humidade favoráveis à ocorrência de fungos. A temperatura do solo e da água também seriam úteis. 
Sou novo nestas andanças mas penso ter know how para instalar e fazer as alterações necessárias (radiation shield por exemplo)  e ligar a estação a um PC (raspberry pi por exemplo). 
Nesta altura a grande questão é: para as finalidades que indiquei que estacões devo considerar..?
Também seria bem vinda uma forma de determinar as horas de céu descoberto (durante o dia )

Agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda e sugestões!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2014 às 20:26)

O ideal será uma Davis, é as que têm maior durabilidade e resistência e até têm uma vertente mesmo para a agricultura. O problema é que o preço é um pouco puxado.

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/uses/agriculture-solutions/index.asp


----------



## marco_cruz (7 Dez 2014 às 23:20)

Agradeço a rapidez de resposta!
 Sim, realmente a solução ideal passaria pela Davis, no entanto para uma primeira estação e para ganhar experiência talvez seja melhor começar com uma estação mais barata mas fiável, de modo a que possa confiar no histórico de dados colhidos.
Para temperatura da água talvez pudesse utilizar  um sensor daqueles próprios para piscinas que veem com algumas estações,  para temperatura do solo é que não estou a ver nenhuma solução...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2014 às 11:46)

Tenta investir então numa PCE. Pesquisa pelo fórum, há pessoal com uma, ou então uma Oregon.


----------



## Furby (8 Dez 2014 às 15:13)

Se for a nível "Profissional" tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*" que custa 242€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html .

A nível de gama média / semiprofissional e entrada no mundo das estações meteorológicas, então ai recomendo a "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" que custa 123,35€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html .

E caso de futuro necessite de acessórios para a "Watson", estão disponíveis em:

"AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/search.ht...0&tf=category&to=r&tf=price&to=nr&id=Tc4P9syo .

"Waters & Stanton Ltd" - http://wsplc.com/weather-stations.html .


----------



## marco_cruz (9 Dez 2014 às 13:56)

A W-8681-pro parece ser adequada, no entanto se um dos instrumentos avariar não sei se será fácil substitui-lo.
A parte de não ter de a ligar fisicamente a um PC é ótima,  da minha experiência quanto mais aparelhos se ligam em cascata maior é a chatice.
Não vejo é radiation shield nesse estação...  Mas isso também não será um problema. 
Entretanto vi esta WS-1001-WIFI  http://www.ambientweather.com/amws1000wifi.html , parece um clone mas mais avançada


----------



## marco_cruz (10 Fev 2015 às 11:01)

Bem, depois de muito pesquisar terá de ser Davis Vantage pro 2 wireless.
Alguém me pode dizer qual a melhor loja (preço / rapidez de entrega / serviço pós venda) para comprar a estação? 
Para ligar isto a um raspberry pi tenho mesmo de comprar o weather link da Davis?!
Obrigado
 ...
Escavando mais um pouco 
Wireless Vantage Pro2™ Integrated Sensor Suite + Wireless Weather Envoy, parece-me uma boa solução, pois no meu caso a consola é desnecessária.
Ainda tenho uma dúvida: o Wireless Weather Envoy torna desnecessário o weather link para fazer a ligação ao PC?


----------



## marco_cruz (11 Fev 2015 às 09:28)

Parece que não há forma de escapar ao weather link para ligar o envoy ao PC


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

marco_cruz disse:


> Parece que não há forma de escapar ao weather link para ligar o envoy ao PC



Sim confirmo, é mesmo necessário Marco!  

Mas é uma opção interessante para quem não tiver um orçamento muito elevado. Eu sabia da sua existência,mas nunca lhe tinha dado muita atenção. E a consola, para muitos de nós que temos uma estação 24h/24h na net e ligada a um PC não é lá algo que seja essencial. .


----------



## marco_cruz (11 Fev 2015 às 20:01)

Sim,  ainda me falta ver melhor essa parte,  mas conto utilizar um raspberry pi model b (512 ram), assim sempre poupo uns trocos valentes em  eletricidade e tenho um ali a ganha pó


----------



## marco_cruz (16 Fev 2015 às 15:13)

Pedi preços do material à naucom (pelo que soube são os importadores para Portugal) , recomendam outra loja em Portugal ou Espanha?


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2015 às 16:05)

marco_cruz disse:


> Pedi preços do material à naucom (pelo que soube são os importadores para Portugal) , recomendam outra loja em Portugal ou Espanha?



Na página da Davis apenas consta a Gestel:

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/dealer_find.asp


----------



## marco_cruz (19 Fev 2015 às 10:06)

Obrigado 
Vou contactalos,  estou à uma semana à espera de orçamento da naucom ( não vou esperar mais,  se  demoram tanto tempo a dar preços nem imagino qto tempo demorará a entrega...) 
Entretanto um utilizador sugeriu-me duas lojas espanholas: darrera e tienda fotovoltaica,  pedi orçamento a esta última é os 3 componentes base ficam em €745 + €16 de portes,  o problema é que a garantia é de um ano e a fatura não vai dar para deduzir IVA.
Alguém já comprou numa destas lojas?


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 11:56)

Eu comprei a minha Davis na tienda fotovoltaica .


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 13:59)

Na altura de comprar a minha  estação , estive a pesquisar em várias lojas. Deixo aqui algumas com os preços os equipamentos:
*
GESTEL*:
-Davis 6152: 733€ + 23%IVA   901€ com IVA
-WeatherLink: 203€ + 23%IVA   249€ com IVA

*TIENDA FOTOVOLTAICA:*
-Davis 6152: 549€ com IVA
-WeatherLink: 164€ com IVA

*DARRERA*:
-Davis 6152: 476€ + 21%IVA   575€ com IVA
-WeatherLink: 132€ + 21%IVA  159€ com IVA

*TERMO MED:*
-Davis 6152 + WeatherLink: 883€ com IVA

*NAUTIC 21:*
-Davis 6152: 569€ + 21%IVA   688€ com IVA
-WeatherLink: 160€ + 21%IVA  193€ com IVA

*NAUCOM:*
-Davis 6152: 650€ com IVA
-WeatherLink: 210€  com IVA


----------



## marco_cruz (19 Fev 2015 às 14:55)

Realmente a Gestel não tem grandes preços e o prazo de entrega é de 6 semanas após boa cobrança de 60% do pagamento(antecipado).
Mesmo com o problema de não poder deduzir o IVA,  acho que vou comprar na tienda fotovoltaica. 
Obrigado pela ajuda Joaopaulo


----------



## marco_cruz (23 Fev 2015 às 22:53)

Acabei por comprar na tienda fotovoltaica,  ficou +- €760 (com portes). Na naucom o mesmo material ficava em €1113 sem IVA. 
Provavelmente a tienda fotovoltaica tinha o material em stock há algum tempo e consegue fazer este preço.... O câmbio é tramado!


----------



## marco_cruz (5 Mar 2015 às 14:11)

Já está em testes http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOIMBRA19#history

Não consigo encontrar a estação na aplicação do weather undeground,  é normal demorar?


----------



## marco_cruz (10 Mar 2015 às 12:34)

Não estou a enviar dados para o weather undeground Pq tenho de reestruturar a ligação à net, apesar do weather link ser uma coisa cara, vale bem a pena nestas situações .
Aproveito para perguntar: hoje o céu está completamente nublado,  o sensor de radiação solar fornece dados que permitam identificar estas situações?  Por outras palavras, o sensor de radiação solar permite contabilizar horas de sol descoberto?


----------



## jcboliveira (16 Mar 2015 às 14:51)

Sim, com um gráfico é fácil de topar o encobrimento do sol.






Mesmo com o céu descoberto consegue topar algumas pequenas variações. Quando são nuvens a sério existem quedas abruptas na radiação solar, como tem uma davis ela fornece um valor interessante que é a evapotranspiração.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 15:30)

marco_cruz disse:


> Aproveito para perguntar: hoje o céu está completamente nublado,  o sensor de radiação solar fornece dados que permitam identificar estas situações?  Por outras palavras, o sensor de radiação solar permite contabilizar horas de sol descoberto?



Como o *jcboliveira *já disse, consegue-se distinguir os dias de céu limpo , pouco ou muito  nublado, através dos gráficos da radiação solar.
Por exemplo, os dias 11, 12 e 13 março




Dia 11: pouco nublado com abertas durante a manha , tarde céu limpo , talvez nuvens altas.
Dia 12: dia de bastantes nuvens e nevoeiro
Dia 13: Dia de céu completamente limpo ( aquela queda da radiação por volta das 15h é a sobra do cabo de aço que tenho a segurar o mastro da estação)

No cumulus , depois também tens acesso a um gráfico de barras com o número de horas sol:


----------



## marco_cruz (16 Mar 2015 às 16:58)

Obrigado pelo vosso feedback,  acho que vou investir mais  €175


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 17:04)

Depois se conseguires tenta colocar fotos da estação aqui


----------



## marco_cruz (16 Mar 2015 às 18:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Depois se conseguires tenta colocar fotos da estação aqui



Ok,  mas ainda não está na localização definitiva..., o pluviometro não está calibrad, e começo a ter pouco tempo pra tratar disto


----------

